# big lump on my Leucs head



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

This is my male leuc. I have noticed a small lump on his head before. Today i finally got a good view of him and was able to get this pic and now its huge. He acts totally normal. He is still eating ,calling, and breeding like crazy. Anyone ever seen anything like this before?


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Anyone?


----------



## jmcc000 (Apr 7, 2005)

Here is a few more pics. Sorry there not the best but the guy wont sit still. As soon as i put him back in he started calling.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

I also have a leuc with a lump behind left ear. It's definitely growing. I'll try to snap a pic. Also, completely normal and eating. I'm suspecting it's probably some type of a tumor.


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I've seen posts like this before. Check this thread:

http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2762

Could be either a tumor, abcess, or like in this case, a cyst caused by parasitic worms.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

That sucks. I'm curious if the parasite would come out by itself ? Hm... I have no vets here so that frog might be toast.




Arklier said:


> I've seen posts like this before. Check this thread:
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2762
> 
> Could be either a tumor, abcess, or like in this case, a cyst caused by parasitic worms.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Here's a video of the leuc with the lump. I caught it today and the lump is very soft...almost as if it was air filled

http://www.dendroboard.com/coppermine/d ... at=0&pos=0






Arklier said:


> I've seen posts like this before. Check this thread:
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=2762
> 
> Could be either a tumor, abcess, or like in this case, a cyst caused by parasitic worms.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*lump*

Marty
I had a similar experience with a full grow female cobalt. A large lump very similar to your leucs lump developed on her back over 2 months. It grew but she seemed not at all bothered by the experience....

I found some info on the board to suggest it might be a parasite so I started dusting her food with panacur....Within 48 hours the lump was 1/2 the size, then it opened up like a raw sore, she stopped eating and died over a weeks time...sad ending...

I do believe she did have some type of parasite that likely was killed off by the treatment but resulting in this case in an abscess and secondary bacterial infection which did her in...

Let me know how you make out.

Shawn


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

Maybe it has a parasitic fly larva in there.
I saw it on that bug guy show on National Geographic Channel, and he showed these flies that put there magots on your skin so they can live in you, and it causes this huge lump. "Shudder"


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

Those are bot flies. Justin can tell you all about those. :twisted:

Still, I don't think those are to blame for the bumps. Bot flies parasitize mammals and birds, not frogs.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2005)

Well thats good to know.
"I'm still shuddering at the thought of it!!"


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: lump*

Hey Shawn,

For exactly that reason I seperated her from the rest. I then treated all my frogs with penacur. I didn't want the parasite (if it indeed it is one) to die. I knew that if the parasite dies, then she'll most likely die because of the secondary infection....I guess I could treat her with antibiotics after the sore opens up, but I don't want to risk it. 

She's now in quaranteene. I'm hoping that the parasite(s) will eventually emerge, perhaps the sore will open up and then I will treat her with panacur and baytril. Right now I'm fattening her up so she's nice and healthy (relatively speaking I guess) for any future treatments. I'm very tempted to poke her with a needle and suck out whatever is inside that sack and put it under a microscope...but I guess that's a bit excessive for now.

M.

If she croaks, I will be sure cut her open to check things out. 




sports_doc said:


> Marty
> I had a similar experience with a full grow female cobalt. A large lump very similar to your leucs lump developed on her back over 2 months. It grew but she seemed not at all bothered by the experience....
> 
> I found some info on the board to suggest it might be a parasite so I started dusting her food with panacur....Within 48 hours the lump was 1/2 the size, then it opened up like a raw sore, she stopped eating and died over a weeks time...sad ending...
> ...


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*good luck*

Well Marty...good luck with her. I hope things turn out better for you.

Shawn


----------

